# Rally, anyone?



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

The Poodle Club of Canada is holding an all-breed Rally Obedience Trial on May 29/30 in Toronto. Go to Canuck Dogs, or Poodle Club of Canada website (under performance events) to get the premium list.
Also, PCC is holding an Obedience, and Rally Obedience Trial for poodles only on June 5 in Arthur Ontario. Go to Canuck Dogs to get the premium list.
If you're not familiar with Rally, come on out and see what it's about!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When is the conformation show? Plumcrazy on here bought one of the females (Princess Lucybug Fancypants) from my last litter and she and her hubby David and Ms. Lucy are coming from Bismarck, North Dakota to spend a week with us. It would be lovely if the timing was right and we could come to the show...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh cool! We've got a competition this weekend, it'll be our first time in advanced class! hehe. Will you be entering this one?? Good luck! It's lots of fun!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> When is the conformation show? Plumcrazy on here bought one of the females (Princess Lucybug Fancypants) from my last litter and she and her hubby David and Ms. Lucy are coming from Bismarck, North Dakota to spend a week with us. It would be lovely if the timing was right and we could come to the show...


Conformation is on Sunday, June 6.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> oh cool! We've got a competition this weekend, it'll be our first time in advanced class! hehe. Will you be entering this one?? Good luck! It's lots of fun!


Good luck to you, too!
I've entered one day in Toronto, and the other day I'll be stewarding. I'm not sure if I'll enter Rally at the Specialty, as I know I'll put Cheers in obedience that day. Two Rally runs as well may be a bit too much for her, not to mention for me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Conformation is on Sunday, June 6.


Thank you!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd love to go watch the Rally... but I don't think I'll be able to make it


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I really like Rally, with CARO rally being my favorite.


----------

